# Power Mac G5 2X2 Go en rade



## Fogi (20 Octobre 2015)

Salut à tous,

J'ai récupéré une Tour G5 2X2 Go (sans DD, avec 4 Go de Ram) chez un confrère qui allait le donner ou pire était prêt à le jeter. A la question : Mais pourquoi ? Il m'a dit : c'est un vieux truc, je ne m'en sers plus, personne n'en veut (!) il m'encombre et il est largement amorti ...
Je lui ai répondu : OK, je te te soulage de ce poids terrible, non, ne me remercie pas ... 

Retour à la maison, je lui greffe un "vieux" DD de 80 Go pour voir, et là, miracle, le boing caractéristique se fait entendre et il démarre jusqu'à ce qu'il m'indique qu'il cherche un système viable. Redémarrage sur le CD d'origine et je procède au formatage et à l'installation propre d'OS 10.4. Redémarrage sans souci. J'en profite pour faire une mise à jour en 10.4.11 qui se passe parfaitement et j'ai là un magnifique G5 opérationnel.
Je le remise quelques jours en attendant de procéder à un nettoyage complet et d'installer un DD plus musclé et quelques logiciels. 
J'ai une journée tranquille devant moi, je branche donc le bestiau et là, je me rends compte que dès le branchement, la diode en façade s'allume fixement avant même que j'appuie sur le bouton de démarrage. Bizarre me dis-je. Je presse le bouton, l'ordi s'ébroue, les ventilos et le DD fonctionnent, la lumière rouge au dessus des mémoires s'allume puis s'éteint, mais pas de boing et l'écran reste noir. quelques minutes après, les ventilos accélèrent. Éteignage forcé.
Je teste les manips habituelles Zap de pram, reset smc, démarrage sans extensions, touche Alt touche C pour démarrer sur le CD... etc. sans résultat. Il ne monte même plus en mode target sur mon Mac Pro. J'ai lu tout ce qu'on pouvait dire de cette "panne" sur les forums et n'y ai pas trouvé de solution. La lumière de la diode en façade reste fixe quoi que je fasse.
J'ai procédé à un démontage complet et nettoyé 10 ans de poussière, on comptait les moutons, dingue ! J'ai vérifié l'alim, changé la pile, la radeon d'origine par la même en 256 Mo, vérifié la Ram en testant toutes les combinaisons, rien n'y fait, j'ai placé un DD vierge de 256 Go à 7200 Trs, un autre superdrive, vérifié tous les branchements... pareil, plus de démarrage.
Ce n'est pas un watercoolé, la seule chose que je n'ai pas fait, c'est de changer la pâte thermique.
Qu'est-ce que j'ai oublié, qu'est-ce que je n'ai pas lu ? Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur.


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2015)

A part le manuel de réparations des tech Apple, je ne peux rien te proposer…


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (26 Octobre 2015)

Je dirais aussi une panne matérielle.
Après il n'y a pas une mise à jour EFI (ou EPROM ou Firmware ou je ne sais pas quoi) qui aurait été installée dans les MAJ Tiger et qui se serait mal passée ? Il me semble par exemple que sur mon PB G3 Firewire il m'a fallu appliquer d'abord une MAJ avantde pouvoir installer Tiger.

Donc soit c'est le fait d'avoir travaillé un peu intensément qui l'a achevé, soit il y a un bug. Ce que je ferais déjà à ta place c'est essayer de le laisser débranché longtemps avant de réessayer et de refaire les resets.

EDIT : un truc comme ça :https://support.apple.com/kb/DL535?locale=fr_FR


----------



## Fogi (26 Octobre 2015)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> Je dirais aussi une panne matérielle.
> Après il n'y a pas une mise à jour EFI (ou EPROM ou Firmware ou je ne sais pas quoi) qui aurait été installée dans les MAJ Tiger et qui se serait mal passée ? Il me semble par exemple que sur mon PB G3 Firewire il m'a fallu appliquer d'abord une MAJ avantde pouvoir installer Tiger.
> 
> Donc soit c'est le fait d'avoir travaillé un peu intensément qui l'a achevé, soit il y a un bug. Ce que je ferais déjà à ta place c'est essayer de le laisser débranché longtemps avant de réessayer et de refaire les resets.
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, je l'ai remisé sans sa pile, on verra bien.
Quand j'ai refait la clean install, tout fonctionnait parfaitement. Il n'a jamais été bidouillé et a fonctionné avec Photoshop pour le plus gourmand en ressources. Pour vérifier le firmware, il faudrait déjà qu'il démarre. 
Je ne vois plus qu'une solution, tout redémonter, vérifier s'il n'y a pas un condensateur gonflé quelque part et refaire tous les branchements.


----------



## Fogi (4 Novembre 2015)

Suite des événements.
Je sors le G5 de sa cachette pour le démonter mais avant, je branche tout, comme ça pour voir... la loupiote en façade s'éclaire et reste fixe mais miracle, l'ordi démarre, le boing et tout ! Il cherche le système, j'insère donc un des deux CD d'origine et là, nouveau miracle, ça fonctionne.
Je reformate et lance l'installation d'OS 10.4 qui se déroule sans encombre jusqu'aux 3/4, moment ou le Mac se coupe, les ventilos ont ralenti et plus rien ne se passe, écran noir. puis quelques minutes après les ventilos accélèrent ... rebelote! (Je passe sur les noms d'oiseaux ...)
Éteignage forcé. Je redémarre, le boing et tout, une fenêtre me réclame le CD N°2 mais le tiroir du DVD reste fermé, j'ouvre au trombone, installe le Disque 2 ça installe ...wait and see


----------



## Fogi (5 Novembre 2015)

10.4 installée. au redémarrage : rien > Éteignage forcé.
Le temps de diner, je relance, ça démarre. Cool le boing ! Je tente un shutdown propre : menu pomme > éteindre, j'attends 10s puis j'appuie sur le bouton démarrage : Impeccable ça fonctionne normalement. Je retente 2 fois l'opération, c'est nickel, ça fonctionne. Je vérifie le firmware, c'est le bon.
Je fais toutes les mises à jour possibles par internet sans problème. 10.4.11 installée > redémarrer > : rien. > Éteignage forcé. (encore quelques noms d'oiseaux ...)
Je débranche pour la nuit et je relance ce matin : Boing ! Ça démarre normalement, je fais les mises à jour des mises à jour  > shutdown, ça redémarre, la roue tourne puis s'arrête : plus rien ne se passe > Éteignage forcé.
Je retente, rien. 
Moralité, ça démarre à froid sans starter, mais pas à chaud. 
Je devrais peut-être regarder les bougies et régler la richesse au carbu...


----------



## Fogi (5 Novembre 2015)

Suite du feuilleton.
Démarrage sans problème cet après-midi, je fais quelques réglages dans les préférences système et laisse tourner. Au bout d'1/2h, l'écran s'éteint et l'ordi se met en veille.
Impossible de le réveiller. Prochaine étape, un démontage complet.
1h après, ça redémarre ...bon ... 
La fin du feuilleton quand ça marchera ... ou pas.


----------



## Invité (5 Novembre 2015)

J'ai eu un truc assez semblable sur un G4, c'était l'alim…


----------



## KERRIA (31 Décembre 2015)

as tu testé les barrette de RAM une pas une ?

La Bonne Soirée


----------



## Fogi (31 Décembre 2015)

KERRIA a dit:


> as tu testé les barrette de RAM une pas une ?
> 
> La Bonne Soirée



Oui, bien sûr, quand il a pu fonctionner normalement ... Depuis ma dernière intervention ici, il démarre nickel, il fonctionne nickel, mais il ne faut surtout pas le laisser s'endormir tout seul. J'ai tout coupé dans "économie d'énergie".


----------

